
Ask HN: What tools/apps should I use to develop web apps on my iPad? - gls2ro
I would like to try and experiment for a while with developing web apps (I currently know Ruby on Rails) from an iPad. I&#x27;m planning to buy an iPad Pro (probably the smaller one) and before doing it I&#x27;m curious if anybody is using an iPad for web development (more then HTML+CSS) and what kind of tools are you using? 
Is it sustainable? What kind of projects have you coded this way? In what languages&#x2F;frameworks?
======
Artemix
I use an android tablet when in public transport, to develop with quite
everything in my projects, going from python to c++ including java, c# etc..
Using Quoda IDE and Termux as the terminal for compilation and git project
sync.

~~~
Artemix
(note: I use the nvidia shield k1 ~200€)

------
DeveloperPanda
I haven't done that but I feel like it won't be sustainable or fast enough,
you'll need to use a full fledged computer [desktop/laptop].

But if you're adding a keyboard and able to switch between apps easily like we
do on MacOS [haven't used iPad Pro] then probably that difference should be
further slim. Sounds interesting as I think of it, you should definitely try &
tretch/test the limits. Good luck :)

~~~
gls2ro
I currently have an apple wireless keyboard and iPad 4th gen. I sometimes use
an app to SSH to a server and then vim. But only for quick fixing problems or
debugging.

I was thinking this could be a solution: a remote server with everything
installed and a SSH app. The development could be done in vim on the server
and the UI could be tested through the mobile browser.

But I was curious if maybe someone else has a better environment or advices on
what could work.

I plan to buy an iPad due to split screen capabilities so that I have two apps
displayed.

Maybe it will not be sustainable for big projects, but for side projects or
small projects could work.

